# Out of the Trees... A Kroot Merc RP (Recruitment)



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Out of the Trees... A Kroot Merc RP (Recruitment)

_The Imperium of Man had lost an entire world to the Plague Father Nurgle. This world is a highly dense jungle planet, in which the inhabitants live amongst the wilderness. The Inquisiton had arrived, intent on neutralizing the main source of this heresy, but the calidux assassins instead flound themselves in death's cold grasp. There was no doubt that this planet needed cleansing, but the Inquisition had deemed it unacceptable, due to unkown reasons. The Imperial Guard was employed afterward to launch a full-scale invasion upon the planet's surface. Millions of Guardsmen had landed, along with one hundred Leman Russ companies... and a hired Kroot tribe.

This tribe was lead by the powerful Krax Ulor, scourge of the Eldar, to act as field guides for the Imperials due to their knowledge in forested terrain. He had observed the planet's layout, and pointed out the most strategic locations in which to send their forces. Imperial Guard and Kroot combined, they had arrived at their destined positions according to plan. Then, out of the silence, loud crashes had sounded, as nukes crashed down from the sky. Krax Ulor awoke, his vision blurred over. He got up from where he lay, taking in his surroundings. Corpses. All his kindred, all the Imperial soldiers. Dead._



Greetings, fellow kindred! I am Krax Ulor, your Master Shaper. After the devestating explosion, very few of my kindred had survived, however those who had made it out alive were limited to:

2 Carnivore kin,

1 Hunter kin,

1 Vulture kin, and

1 Stalker kin.

Below are the profiles and overview for the preceding classes mentioned:

Carnivores:
Carnivores are the basic footsoldier of my Mercenary force, capable of ripping foes in half, as well as aiming a gun fairly accurately. As a Carnivore, you will be the utmost best in close combat, compared to your other brethren, but lack the speed, stealth, and accuracy of them.

Hunters:
Hunters are highly specialized Kroot, who favor long-range fire support as opposed to savage close combat (although the inevitable bloodlust is common). As a Hunter, you will be highly skilled in the use of the Kroot Hunting Rifle, and will tend to target the enemy commanders and vehicles.

Vultures:
Vultures are the fastest of the fast. As a Vulture, you will not be the best of the kindred in close combat, range, or stealth, but your wings may propel you far distances, possibly towards the rear of a vehicle, or a good shooting position.

Stalkers:
Stalkers are the stealthiest of the Kroot race, able to camoflauge their skin to fit in with their surroundings. As a Stalker, you prefer to sneak up on your enemy and rip out their throats with long knives, or strangle the enemy commander with a strong rope.


Gameplay:
Here are the basic guidelines if you wish to participate in my RP:

1) No god-modding. Bascially, don't control other players in your post, and don't make yourself "overpowered". You have been given a statline for this, that you will get to update periodically throughout the RP.

2) Be friendly! Be a good sport to the other players, although in-game disputes and rivalries is definately accepted .

3) ONE post per player for every update.

4) I know this has been thrown around practically everywhere you go, but have fun! It's important to enjoy yourself during this RP, so if you really feel dissatisfied, you may just post it up on this thread, and you'll be off the team .


Characteristic Profile:
This is possibly the first time this has been done, so I will explain to you how this works: To begin, you have the basic statline given to you when you choose your class, so keep that in mind. After every battle, in the update I will post: "Feed! My kin!" At this point, you may devour any enemy of your choosing (you do not need to describe this event), for example, you wish to eat a particularly fast enemy, so you write "+1 Speed". I will then update your profile at the bottom of this post.
An important part of this feature is the honor system. Basically, if you have 5 stars for your Hand to Hand ability, you shouldn't be killing 50 guys in one post.


*Classes:*
Below are the stats for each class. Keep in mind that one star in "Hand to Hand" is enough to kill about 2-3 guys per post, so you wouldn't want to be a Hunter going into close combat with 10 cultists. Also, you may choose ONE primary weapon, ONE sidearm, and ONE backup weapon.

*Carnivores:*
Hand to Hand: ***
Accuracy: **
Stealth:
Speed:
Primary weapons: Kroot rifle, Kroot shotgun, great weapon, dual long-knives, goading spear
Sidearms: Kroot Pistol
Backup weapon: Knife

*Hunter:*
Hand to Hand: *
Accuracy: ****
Stealth:
Speed:
Primary weapons: Hunting Rifle, scoped Kroot Rifle
Sidearms: Kroot Pistol, Scoped Kroot Pistol
Backup weapon: Knife

*Vulture:*
Hand to Hand: *
Accuracy: *
Stealth:
Speed: ***
Primary weapons: Kroot rifle, Kroot shotgun, dual long-knives
Sidearms: Kroot Pistol
Backup weapon: Knife

*Stalker:*
Hand to Hand: *
Accuracy: *
Stealth:***
Speed:
Primary weapons: Kroot rifle, Kroot shotgun, dual long-knives
Sidearms: Kroot Pistol, strangling rope
Backup weapon: Dual knives


Armory:
*Kroot Rifle:* The most common weapon in the Kroot armory. Kroot rifles fire powerful rounds via kinetic energy, capable of ripping through even the largest cultist, as well as sporting a scythe-like bayonet.
*Kroot Shotgun:* A short-barrelled weapon, with a 6-round chamber. Fires pellets in a wide diameter, capable of ripping through many enemies with a single blow. More hitting power than the Kroot rifle, but slower shooting and longer reload. Also sports a bayonet.
*Great weapon:* A large weapon, carved crudely from a hunk of metal or wood. Great weapons may take any form you like, but must resemble a CLOSE COMBAT weapon. It takes more effort to swing due to its size and weight, therefore making it difficult to wield. (Note that this is not a Power Weapon, but more like a Big Choppa for Orks).
*Dual long-knives:* Long, broad blades capable of shearing through enemies with relative ease. Attacks are fast, and hitting power is slightly higher than that of the Kroot rifle.
*Goading spear:* A spear originally used for goading Great Knalrocs, these are long wooden poles, with a sharp point. They are capable of penetrating thick armor, but due to their length, very few enemies will be felled at a time. Impaling is the main form of attack.
*Hunting Rifle:* Hunting Rifles are long-barrelled weapons utilized by Kroot Hunters and Trackers to eliminate enemies at a range. They are fairly quick to fire and reload, but their armor penetrating abilities are essential for the kindred's survival.
*Scoped Kroot Rifle:* Refer to "Kroot Rifle" above. Same thing, but with a scope (duh). No extra hitting power, and the scythe-bayonet had been shortened significantly.
*Kroot Pistol:* Same hitting power as the Kroot Rifle, but fire-rate is much slower, and the clip-size is fairly small. Best used in tight situations.
*Scoped Kroot Pistol:* Scoped Kroot pistols have been modified with longer barrells, and the bayonet (if present) has been removed. It weighs slightly more than a normal Kroot pistol, and sports a smaller clip. It is a highly accurate, stronger-hitting version of the Kroot Pistol, fitted with a scope.
*Knife:* A single, broad knife. Not very powerful, but a nice asset to have.
*Strangling rope:* A rope used by Stalker kindred to strangle their prey silently, as they lurk in the shadows. An excellent weapon for assinations, but won't help you with a group of enemies.


Note that at certain intervals in the RP, the Master Shaper will reward his kindred with powerful weapons scavanged from his enemies, however they are chosen on a first-come, first-serve basis, and depending on their ammo-capacity, may only be useful for a single post .


Meet thy foe!:
Cultists: These are former Imperial citizens who had devoted their souls to the plague father Nurgle, and are utterly ruthless to achieve his bidding. These are the most common enemies we will be fighting. Individually they do not pose much of a threat, but in their numbers, their hail of gunfire may prove deadly. They are commonly armed with stub rifles and stub pistols.

Damned Cultists: These Cultists have been test-subjects during the sorcerors' unholy rituals, and as a result, have mutated horribly, growing out of proportion, and mutating deadly organic weapons. Damned Cultists are larger than normal ones, more powerful, and more resilient. Most still remember how to use guns, but others have gone down an animilistic path, reverting to brutal close combat.

Plague Marines: Plague Marines are super-human warriors who possess legendary strength and resilience. To engage alone would be certain death. Plague Marines aren't encountered very frequently, but when they are, we must all exercize caution, because even the most powerful Carnivore will not have much luck piercing their tough hides. They are armed with Bolters, knives, and sometimes Plasma Guns or Melta Guns.

Plague Zombies: Called "Zombies" for short, these were once cutlists, but having had father Nurgle's plague consume their bodies, they are now rendered as nothing more than shambling corpses, their only purpose to spread the plague further. Zombies are slow, and not very effective in close combat. However, one must never attack a Zombie horde unless given the order, because a single scratch may prove fatal, and their numbers are legion.

Other: There will be other enemies, such as Cultist commanders, and mini-bosses, but not much is needed to know about them at the moment.



How to set up your profile:Before I procceed, I apologize for making you read all this, but there is only one step left before we can start the game: Make your profile! Below is my profile to be used as an example, but you may also add in extra content, such as background history, but since we are from the same warsphere, it is not required. Aaaaaand, here we go!

Name: Krax Ulor

Class: Master Shaper

Primary Weapon: Power Weapon "The End of Night"

Sidearm: Scoped Kroot Pistol

Backup Weapon: Knife

Appearance: Slightly larger than the other Kindred. Krax Ulor wears a long, red ornamented cape, scavenged during a mercenary mission against the Eldar. His Power Weapon, "The End of Night" was also scavenged from the same Eldar Autarch. It takes the form of a long pole, with a glowing blue blade at its tip, likened to the shape of a crescent moon.

Extra Info: On the battlefield, Krax Ulor is very calculative, able to find calmness in the midst of battle, the result of devouring too many Eldar . In close combat, he is a brutal, savage warrior, more akin to the kroot carnivores, swinging the Dawn of Night in wide arcs, slicing through multiple enemies with a single strike. At a range, he uses his Scoped Kroot pistol to take out troublesome enemies with great accuracy. He is the leader to his Kindred, and wishes the best for his tribe, but will destroy any who resist without hesitation.

************************************************************************************************************

DestroyerHive:
Class: Master Shaper
Name: Krax Ulor
Hand to hand: ****
Accuracy: ***
Stealth:
Speed:*
Primary Weapon: "The End of Night" (Power Weapon)
Sidearm: Scoped Kroot Pistol
Backup Weapon: Knife

Warsmith7752:
Class: Stalker
Name: Zirk Roz
Hand to Hand: *
Accuracy: *
Stealth:***
Speed:
Primary Weapon: Dual Long Knives
Sidearm: Strangling Rope
Backup weapon: Dual knives

Otep:
Class: Carnivore
Name: Sevas Tra
Hand to Hand: ***
Accuracy: **
Stealth:
Speed:
Primary Weapon: Kroot Shotgun
Sidearm: Kroot Pistol
Backup weapon: Knife

The Thunder of KayVaan:
Class: Hunter
Name: Thrax Gralcor
Hand to Hand: *
Accuracy: ****
Stealth:
Speed:
Primary Weapon: Hunting Rifle
Sidearm: Scoped Kroot Pistol
Backup weapon: Knife

WarpSpawned:
Class: Vulture
Name: Erax'Ulgar
Hand to Hand: *
Accuracy: *
Stealth:
Speed: ***
Primary weapons: Kroot Shotgun
Sidearms: Kroot Pistol
Backup weapon: Knife

Nightlord92:
Class: Carnivore
Name: Orek Ulani
Hand to Hand: ***
Accuracy: **
Stealth:
Speed: 
Primary weapons: Kroot Rifle
Sidearms: Kroot Pistol
Backup weapon: Knife


Star System:
One star in Hand to Hand is equal to 2-3 kills.
One star in Accuracy is about 2-3 enemies killed in rapid succession.
One star in speed will allow you to dodge about 2-3 enemies. (Note that if you have no speed, you can still dodge clumsy attacks, and it does affect movement distances (but we should be realistic ))
One star in Stealth allows you to remain undetected for around 5 slow seconds.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Wrong section mate, I think you should Pop over to the Roleplaying forum and not the Modeling and Painting forum


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks interesting, can I reserve the stalker?


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

It does look interesting, Destroyer, but I dont know if I'll join it, I may later (if any spots are still open) but I may just watch it for now


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright, nice to have you on board Warsmith! The Stalker will be yours, and I know of someone else who wants to join as well. The going's good, only 3 more positions available! (*coughwarpspawnedcough*)


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i call a Carnivore because the stalker was taken lol


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Dids on Hunter! please?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

It's nice to have you two in my band, so I'll reserve your spots, but I need to see a profile before we can start:stop:! Only two positions left: a Vulture and a Carnivore.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Name: zirk roz

Class: stalker

Hand to Hand: *

Accuracy: *

Stealth:***

Speed:

Primary weapons: dual long knives

Sidearms: strangling ropes

Back up: dual knives

Appearance: zirk is smaller than most Kroot which assists him with not being seen, he has black hair with green tips. He wears a brown leather sash.

Additional info: zirk is a quiet individual, only speaking when he has to and even then a little as possible. It is almost impossible to see him when he doesn't want you to, however you will know when he is not trying to be hidden when you feel a forboding sense of dread in your stomach. His preferred style of fighting is none at all, he ends fights as fast as possible, either beheading of backstabbing and almost never uses his pistol, it is a back up for the most dire situations. He keeps his long knives on his waist on a belt. His short knives are kept on the outside of his shins and strangling rope tied around his arm for easy acces.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Name: Thrax Gralcor

Class: Hunter

Stats:

Hand to Hand: *

Accuracy: ****

Stealth:

Speed:

Primary Weapon: Hunting Rifle

Sidearm: Scoped Kroot Pistol

Backup weapon: Knife

Appearance: Smaller than a Standard Carnivore, Thrax size is often more helpful than a hindrance as he can access better positions more easily and get a better advantage of cover. He wears a Fur hide of a creature he had hunted on his own successfully and wears it with pride. He has adorned his rifle with a finger or claw of each High rank kill. His Skin is a dark purple with Orange zig-zag warpaint across his forehead, His Quills and beak pitch black.

Extra information: Thrax loves hunting dangerous prey and often thrives as each hunt passes. When others see folly, He sees Opportunity at an entertaining and challenging hunt. He has mastered shooting and close quarters with his pistol after an encounter with a couple of Orks in hand to hand combat. Thrax prefers to avoid Close quarters but will charge it he is blood thirsty enough. He is a Talkative Kroot around his fellows but when in the Hunt he will ignore small talk and remain silent, waiting for the perfect shot. He carries he pistol on his right side of his belt and his knife on his left. He will only shoulder his hunting rifle when needed.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Name: Sevas Tra

Class: carnivore

Hand to Hand: ***
Accuracy: **
Stealth:
Speed:

Primary Weapon: Kroot Shotgun

Sidearm: Kroot Pistol

Backup Weapon: Knife

Appearance: fairly large as carnivore are concerned, Sevas is anything but normal. His green flesh and yellow underbelly are covered in scars that he and his kin placed there with their knives as a right of passage into a smaller faction within the warsphere. (ooc, think nightcrawler!) being a carnivore Sevas is slightly more muscular then most kroot but this is mostly because Sevas never quits hunting until he feels his task is complete.

Extra Info: On the battlefield, Sevas is a blood thirsty monstrosity. charging in with an almost death-cry, spewing bullets from the tip of his shotgun and pistol untill he ran out of ammunition. Then, his axe-like front bayonet and knife became his instruments of death and carnage.

Sevas' faction embraced their thirst for blood and worked as the shock troopers of their kroot breathren. The imperial guard called his faction "berserkers", fierce warriors who charged head first into combat roaring their war cries in a fury of bullets and blades. Nothing can stop their wrath until they lay dead on the ground or until the field is cleared of their foes.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll make a CS tomorrow, dibs the Vulture


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^Awsome. I look forward to seeing that resume, Mr. Parker.

That leaves only the last Carnivore... (dum dum dum dummmm...)


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Dibs on the carnivore!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Dibs on the carnivore!


Wow, that was quick :biggrin:.

@Warsmith: I was just reading through your profile (great btw, very scary character), and I noticed you mentioned having a pistol on your arm for dire situations. I understand that you will probably never use it, but I'm afraid that it has to go. Stalkers aren't allowed pistols .

As for the rest of you, your profiles are all very well done. We will wait for Nightlord92 and WarpSpawned to get their profiles uploaded, and then we may begin. Let me hear you shout now!:


*"DEATH TO THE ENEMY!!!"*

Edit: Wow, you really are a fast typer, aren't you? :laugh:


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Orek Ulani

Class: carnivore

Hand to Hand: ***
Accuracy: **
Stealth:
Speed:

Primary Weapon: Kroot Rifle

Sidearm: Kroot Pistol

Backup Weapon: Knife

Apperance: Orek stands average height for a Kroot, his skin a deep shade of green. Orek lets his quils flow from his head, giving him a more animalistic appearance. He also dresses in simple leather colored green to that of the environment.

Extra Info: Orek is a carnivore through in through. Unlike some of his kindred, Orek shares his fellow carnivores appreciation of closing with the enemy after his ammunition is spent and slaughtering them before feasting.

Orek's kroots earned a mystic though savage reputation among the xenos humans. Before disemarking for the planet, Orek's kroot lost one of their number and in ritual custom of his species to honor the kroot, they consumed his flesh; a sight that sent any human onlookers fleeing in terror and disgust


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

DEATH TO THE ENEMY!

Oh, Thrax is gonna have some fun shooting heads off, just gonna give him a skin colour now, can't believe i missed that


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

DEATH TO THE ENEMIES!

This RP seems nifty as hell! I'm excited to be part of this 


Edit:


> Orek's kroot lost one of their number and in ritual custom of his species to honor the kroot, they consumed his flesh; a sight that sent any human onlookers fleeing in terror and disgust


that is nifty as shit, i wish i thought of that!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Edited my cs, I noticed it just after posting him and edited, but forgot to change description. and of course,

*death to the enemy*


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

and now where is warpspawned  lol

just as a heads up, if this takes off today i will not be able to post until tomorrow night (today i can tomorrow is a no-go)

I have a military function to head to... i still got to throw my uniforms together FUCK!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> just as a heads up, if this takes off today i will not be able to post until tomorrow night (today i can tomorrow is a no-go)
> 
> I have a military function to head to... i still got to throw my uniforms together FUCK!


Aw, darn . That's alright, I doubt everyone will get their posts up today anyway... Assuming WarpSpawned gets his profile up so I can finish the update... :ireful2:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i can still post today  Tomorrow how ever, i wont be able to post until the evening (i'm in the pacific time zone)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^Alright, that's good to hear!

@Thunder: The stats for the Hunting Rifle has been changed from fairly slow to fairly quick, so now you can take out multiple enemies in rapid succession.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome, This is going to be fun! *bang* *chi-ching* *bang* Etc.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

ATTENTION EVERYONE!

The Action thread had been posted. WarpSpawned will join in later once his CS is up, but in the meantime it'll just be the five of us:grin:.

I hope you all enjoy!:clapping:


----------



## ninjawithagun (Mar 18, 2010)

haha, Otep wont be posting anything on this till tomorrow. Hes currently suffering the wrath of the ISP gods, so as soon as he has internet again he'll be back to posting!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> ISP gods


He said he had stuff to do... Are you two related? 

@Everyone: Just a couple of pointers:
1) You do not need to recount what I have stated in the Update, only your mission that I have given you.
2) The APCs are not Rhinos, they are PDF APCs, and thus very lightly armored.

Excellent post Warsmith! I'm liking the "inside personality" of Zirk.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

^thanks for The compliment, I like building up characters throughout the story and scince I have never played Kroot before I wanted to make it interesting.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> scince I have never played Kroot before I wanted to make it interesting.


There's not a whole lot of fluff on the Kroot, even in the Kompletely Kroot codex... Basically, the most important aspect about the Kroot is that _they eat their enemies_. Then, their bodies break down the DNA and make them stronger! Of course, if you read the first post then you'd know that you're not allowed to eat until I say so. The personality of the Kroot is basically barbaric, not unlike the Orks. However, they do have some "specialty" like Headhunters, Hunters, Stalkers, Knarloc Riders and so on... But more importantly is pride, and you'll see later on that we're going to turn away from our "survival" mission, and turn towards a "vengeance" mission :biggrin:.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

^sounds pretty cool


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I've almost got my Post ready, just give me a few more minute 

EDIT: post is up, Hope you enjoy! :victory:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Very well done! this gonna be fuuuuuuuuuuun...:biggrin:



> Thrax shot him through the heart.


Or so you thought... (You'll see what I mean in the next update)


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, He's a pretty good god damn Marksman, But he can miss


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> But he can miss


No, you didn't miss, you just shot him a bit shy of the heart...:wink:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh damn... Still he hit!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Still he hit!


Yeah, but technically you still failed. I should have your head for that!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

But he hasnt failed yet  or so we think... dun dun dun!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> But he hasnt failed yet  or so we think... dun dun dun!


Oh, but he did:grin:.

You failed the team. For shame.....:laugh:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL!

Just for clarification, the bold in my post is Sevas' memories hes hearing as he's fighting


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll go hang my head in shame now


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^Awww, you're making me feel bad! :laugh:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Nah, don't worry. I'll regain my pride in the next update hopefully


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Nah, don't worry. I'll regain my pride in the next update hopefully


I want to see 100 cultist scalps before the dawn. And I want you to do it with your pants on your head, and your shirt on your legs. Go!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Ha! i'll have 1000 naked!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Ha! i'll have 1000 naked!


In that case I want 2000, and the scalp of an APC! Don't ask me how to scalp an APC, just do it!:angry:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll find a way! i'll even scalp the planet! :biggrin:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I'll find a way! i'll even scalp the planet!


What're you sittin' around for then!? Waiting for Christmas to come!?

Alright, I'm signing off now to go play some FEAR. I'll get up the next update as soon as Nightlord posts (which will probably be at night ).


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright guys, expect the next Update within the hour :biggrin:.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

wait... hasn't someone still gotta post?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^Yes. I've been tracking Nightlord for about a day now, and his status finally reads "online", so I sent him a PM saying he's got an hour before I Update:biggrin:.

Call me stalker if you may, but if I recall correctly, that's Warsmith's job .


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, don't worry, I monitor lots of people  so that isn't strange to me!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I only stalk dudes that are in charge, yeah that's right, jezlad, darkreever, commissar ploss and all you moderators.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^stalkers...:threaten:

Now that I read back my message, it sounds kind of mean... I shouldn't have been so blunt . On second thought, I'll give him a day .



> I only stalk dudes that are in charge, yeah that's right, jezlad, darkreever, commissar ploss and all you moderators.


Wasn't your status off only a moment ago?:shok:

Edit: Oh darn, his status is back to off...  I hope he got my make-up message...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

He's a ninja, You don't know when he is or isn't online.

Anyway, if he posts today, will we update today?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Anyway, if he posts today, will we update today?


And what position are you in to question your Master Shaper!? And I thought I told you to bring me the scalp of an APC!!!!!

*cough* Yeah, if he posts today, it'll be up today. It's already been written . In fact, I'm always an Update ahead. Basically, I write out the events in brief, so that the story is done, then I just expand on the individual events, and make it read like a novel .


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

lol everyone is on except nightlord and warpspawned 

Just out of curiosity, is there anything i could do to improve my RPing baseed on my last post? This is my first real RP with the exception of a few failed threads outside this site.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

An update! i want an update *cough* if you would grant my wish, honoured shaper *bends head down low at disrespect*


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> *bends head down low at disrespect*


*I uppercut your bowed head*

Okay guys, you all did an excellent job, and I'd like to congratulate you all. The next update has been posted, so you can all just... move over there...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is the general a normal human? Does he have any weapons? What armour does he wear? I want to make all my posts detailed of epic proportions.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

lol close quarters combat! Pitty i left my shotgun in a corpse's head


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn! I shall go to the roof and Recover my Honour as best as i can by killing as many as possible. By the way, how many are there?


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

he did mention dozens 

and based upon the star system he said, i should be getting between 6-9 kills/post for 3 stars in hand to hand...  so 12-18 (max) for the carnivores.

your getting double if you take the vantage point.... so unless theres 3 dozen we should be fine


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I shall go to the roof and Recover my Honour as best as i can by killing as many as possible.


It's too late . The best you can do is make my punishments a bit less severe, but even then, you'd have to kill a heck of a lotta cultists before that happens...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have decided that if zirk were Alive this day he would be a surgeon. Yes my words have a point, I am leading up the the GLORIUS AND PRECISE MIRDER OF CULTIST COMMANDER SHREW-HERDER. 

Edit: ......MANDER Bob bobbington


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

So apparantly i either didnt leave my shotgun or i have telekinetic abilities to retreive it! lol


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Massive storm damage at my place, no landline, no internet, am using kiosk pc to tell all I wont have net for another week, so sorry


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Very good, I'll give you a mission and announce your arrival in the second update, but I'll need a CS first . Aaaaaaand I'll do it in the morning.

Glad to know you're on the team! I'd also request that you read the first update as well.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

@Thunder: Not good enough!!!!!! I wanna see some scalps, ya hear!? :ireful2:

Great post though, your honor has been regained , and all it took was a shot to the cheek :biggrin:.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh yeah! And a couple of quills! 

How the hell i'm meant to scalp 'em from the roof while they're on the ground?! Seems very hard to do


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

well you could shoot 'em around the forhead 

The force of the round should be enough to blow a majority of their scalp clean off along with the top of their head! lol


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Oh yeah! And a couple of quills!
> 
> How the hell i'm meant to scalp 'em from the roof while they're on the ground?!


DON'T GET SMART WITH ME!!!!!!!!! Your Master Shaper demands complete conformity in his feces-ridden, kitten-weak troops, DO YOU UNDERSTAND!!!??? One more outbreak like that and you'll be off this thread faster then I can scalp a Bloodthirster! :ireful2:  :ireful2:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I haven't been able to post the last two days, I will get mine up tomorrow.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

nightlord, your last post made me smile ear to ear! far more detailed then mine, you scalped and beheaded a pitiful cultist!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I haven't been able to post the last two days, I will get mine up tomorrow.


Work, school, so many reasons why the weekend should be longer . That's fine though, I'll give everyone the weekend to finish their posts, and the next update will be up faster than you know it! (You get to upgrade your profile in the next one! *yay*)


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

wooooot!

although i have a semi-valid question. In your original post you said one star is equal to 2-3 kills for melee and accuracy... so how dose speed, stealth etc work for the star system?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll update the first post, that's a good point you bring up .

Edit: Alright it's done. I advise ALL OF YOU go check it out. It's under "Star System" at the very bottom of the first post.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you for clarifying master shaper


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I humbly bow to you master shaper for showing me the knowledge of my skills. And here is the scalp of the bloodthirster you asked for *holds it up* its still bleeding though...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Apologies, tzeentch has gotten in my way, I won't be able to get my post up tonight, I got 2/4 done but this one wont be up till tomorrow evening at the latest.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Apologies, tzeentch has gotten in my way, I won't be able to get my post up tonight, I got 2/4 done but this one wont be up till tomorrow evening at the latest.


So From the Warp... is more important than Out of the Trees... eh?  And isn't saying 2/4 the same as 1/2 ?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

None of the RPs I am in have priority over each other (other than the ones i gm). I just post in the order the threads are in the list.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going to be leaving the house in a short while, and I probably won't be back until later tonight, so you guys will have to wait a while for the next update .

On another note, if any of you are Kroot experts, what creatures are large enough to ride? So far I've got Kroot Oxen, Knalocs, and Great/Greater Knarlocs...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Umm... what about those ape-like ones? I can't remember their names though, unless they are knarlocs...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Umm... what about those ape-like ones? I can't remember their names though, unless they are knarlocs...


Those are Kroot Oxen .


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, i remember them that they had a different name in the last tau codex :scratchhead:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Oh, i remember them that they had a different name in the last tau codex


Was it something more original? :laugh:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Kroot Codex for 5th ED


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^ yeah, I'm starting one .

Alright, excellent posts guys! I especially like you changed the commander's dialogue Warsmith *evil grin*!

I'm in the car, so the next update should be up in about half an hour to an hour (the file's on my home pc). The next update will take place during three "mini-updates", basically to force you guys to use teamwork . Also, you'll all get to eat your first victims, so refer back to the first post if you need. Also on the first post, as I had stated earlier, is the full star system at the bottom, so I highly encourage you to read that as well.

Glad this is going well!

Edit: Updates are up .


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry Destroyer, but my internet is still down, I've been working on a CS though (at least Word works) and hopefully I can get it up when my internet is back.

Having to steal a friends internet for a bit


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^ That's quite alright WS. I think this thread may die soon though - I'll have to go back to For the Hive and see where I went/ am going wrong... Not bad for a first try, if I must so for myself . I was thinking a Christmas RP, like Kristmas with the Kroot, but alot less lame...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

ah heh....

anyways!
I am BACK!

We finally got the net up and running!
hooray!
Now I can possibly make a proper CS, if this RP aint dead?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Now I can possibly make a proper CS, if this RP aint dead?


Meh, you can if you want, but I doubt this will go on much longer.  I guess it's because I haven't exactly delved into the storyline until after this next update...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, thats not good.

Anyways, I'll make the Vulture CS now


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^Souns good. I'll add you in the update when it's up . Looks like we're going to be group 3.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll be able to post tomorrow as I had a fat ass photography Exam today and had a crap load of homework to do. I'll be able to post tomorrow though!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Anyways, I'll make the Vulture CS now


... *cough*... j/ks. In your CS, would it be possible to give yourself superior hearing and/or seeing abilities?  Just because you don't have much going for you aside from being able to dodge bullets like Albert Wesker.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Uh, sure.

Why is it needed though?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Why is it needed though?


The CS? Because I need to know your personality and your name...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

No, not that.



DestroyerHive said:


> . would it be possible to give yourself superior hearing and/or seeing abilities?


^
That


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Because you eat alot of birds, and birds have superior hearing/seeing abilities . You don't have to if you don't like though.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd very much like your personal opinions on why this RP failed, because this is my very first RP, and I'd like to know what to improve on so I can make better ones in the future (or improve on this one ). I think that these are my failures so far:
- Too many restrictions, aka the star system,
- Not enough freedom to choose your fights,
- The missions are too "specific" - you want more freedom in your posts,
- You guys _probably _don't want to read my super-long updates 
- I'm too eager to get going.

Please give me you honest opinions, because I really want to improve .


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

the first couple of updates were good but the last one was fairly confusing and i wasnt sure what to post, i think you should have condeced it down into three separate updates instead of the whole three poster thing. Single updates of about three or four to bring you through a single battle instead of multiple posts per update, something i learned very recently.

It was a good concept and i would have liked to see it continue but i think everyone was just a bit confused.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^Is that so..............? *thinks long and hard*. Alright, three updates it is! I'll edit it right away! *runs off*

Edit: Alright, it's all fixed up. It'll be a lot less complicated from now on - I was trying too hard to make this a game instead of a book ... If you guys want, you can even vote to eliminate the star system, because there probably shouldn't be any limits on your creativity.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i dig the star system actually, it simplifies the whole combat aspect into something that is agreed apon as to not make everything over powered! 

i think the main problem that caused this thread to die is outside forces. Warp was smacked with a storm, another guy had a photography exam, i had a metric ton of military things to do, etc. 

another reason i think it died off is this from the start was just combat, combat, combat. Even though Sevas was in a near blood-lust i believe that the kroot should of had a few posts to get a good feel of the other guys. i mean the CS is all fine and dandy but you dont get a good refrence to them untill you see them in action. 

like the other carnivore, i thought he was going to be a push over, a mystic tribe? i thought he was going to be all "PRAISE THE GREATER GOOD!" but he ended up being pretty bad ass! 

The last post was slightly confusing. i was attempting to wait for my team mate to post (shooters have a better chance of hitting first then a melee crazed fanatic). that way i could do something that seemed to "help the team" in Sevas's special way


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> another reason i think it died off is this from the start was just combat, combat, combat. Even though Sevas was in a near blood-lust i believe that the kroot should of had a few posts to get a good feel of the other guys. i mean the CS is all fine and dandy but you dont get a good refrence to them untill you see them in action.


I thought fighting was a good way to start the RP ... I do have some moments planned where we will talk, pick out a special ride, and well, just socialize.



> The last post was slightly confusing.


I'm surprised no one said anything before I asked. I changed it though, it will take place over two updates instead of three posts, and teamwork isn't necessarily needed - just kill who you kill and your partner will do the same.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Which group will warp spawned be in if he gets round to posting his cs?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Which group will warp spawned be in if he gets round to posting his cs?


He'll be with me. I'll finally get a partner .


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

And I need to put time aside to get that CS up and running, heh.
Away I go!

Edit:
There:
-
Name: Erax'Ulgar
Class: Vulture
Hand to Hand: *
Accuracy: *
Stealth:
Speed: ***
Primary Weapon: Kroot Shotgun
Sidearm: Scoped Kroot Pistol
Backup Weapon: Dual Knife

Appearance: Erax'Ulgar is a light tan on it's belly, lower chest, insides of the arms and thighs and the concave of its neck; its back and wings are darker. A bandoleer is slung across its chest, which holds its knives, pistol and shotgun, a thigh pouch holds spare ammunition for both weapons. A featureless visored helmet covers most of its head except it's crest, Erax'Ulgar wears this constantly. His wings, when folded, look almost like a leathery cape, and are tougher then they appear.

Extra Info: Due to eating mainly birds and birdlike species, Erax'Ulgar has a heightened sense of hearing and sight, able to pick out structural weaknesses from the air and hear keenly enough that even high-pitched sounds do not escape him, he makes an excellent scout due to these senses and his fleetness of foot.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, wunderbar! You can just read my post and enter. I thought I had killed all the guards, but maybe you see/hear some lurking about...?


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah sure, I'll whip up something as soon as I can


----------

